# Computer won't POST. 1 Long beep. HELP!



## scottv

Hi,

My uncle has a HP Media Center PC 873n.
It has the standard 512mb ram that came with the comp.

THe other day my nephew opened up the computer and put in a pc2100 256mb stick into the other dimm slot. Ever since then the computer, when turned on, does not display anything and there is 1 LONG beep which means memory problem. So I removed the pc2100 stick. Still the same.

The Fans and heatsinks etc are all working. I have tried to change dimm slots for the stick of ram but it is the same. I have tried to replace the stick of ram with good working ram from my other computer but it still is beeping.

Does this mean that something is wrong with the motherboard?


----------



## Deleted090308

Hi,

First ground yourself by touching a radiator or the back of the computer case.
Then unplug the computer from the wall outlet and open the case.
Put the original RAM stick in the slot where it used to be.

Then clear CMOS:

Remove the little "coin-like" battery on the motherboard.
Move the "clear CMOS" jumper on the motherboard from pins 1&2 to pins 2&3.
Wait 30 minutes.
Replace the jumper to pins 1&2.
Put the battery back.
Close the case and start the computer.
Enter BIOS and choose "Load setup defaults" (or something similar) - save and exit BIOS.


----------



## scottv

I have done that and it still is beeping with no display. Nothing looks damaged on the Mobo either.


----------



## dai

check the beep error code here
www.bioscentral.com


----------



## scottv

I found out the motherboard is a VG31 d33007...would that be made by ASUS?

I guess it's PHEONIX BIOS since there is a sticker right there on the Mobo that says that.

When I turn on the comp. There is one LONG beep that is around 4-5 seconds long. It stops and then repeats like that then stops, repeats....forever.

I dont know what this means since it's not listed on the Bios beep codes site. There is no sequence of beeps, just one LONG beep that repeats.


----------



## scottv

I forgot to also add that 4 months ago we replaced the OEM geforce mx 420 card with a 256mb Geforce 6200. There were no problems at all but I just wanted to say it still is running on the OEM PSU which is 200watts. Dunno if that matters. Never gave us problems though. 

This problem happened the other night specifically when the 256mb pc2100 chip was inserted in to the 2nd dimm.


----------



## speedster123

no. it is not an asus
the supply could have been on the edge, ready to go
make sure nothing was accidently moved or dislodged on the board.
try clearing the cmos again, make sure the computer is unplugged.


----------



## digideath

Sorry to but in but incase people have missed this...



> There were no problems at all but I just wanted to say it still is running on the OEM PSU which is 200watts.


200 watts is no ware near enough power for his setup. Especially after adding a 6 series nvidia. I would say a minimum of 350 watts for a system like that.
Perhaps scottv could post his specs to help clarify this?


----------



## speedster123

> the supply could have been on the edge, ready to go


----------



## scottv

Hey sorry guys I didnt post up specs right away cuz I thought it was just a memory deal.


Here it is:

OEM SPECS!!
HP 873n Mediacenter PC
Windows XP
Pentium 4 2.5ghz
512mb PC2100 ram
Geforce MX 420 64mb
120gb HD
200 watt PSU


*What we have changed to the computer:*
Geforce 6200 256mb (running no problems for over 4 months)

*Problem occurred right after:* 256mb pc2100 ram added to the second dimm slot. It is now removed but problem still occurs.



I have tested about 5 different sticks of RAM and the problem is the same. I have reset the CMOS about 5 times too. Even left it overnight to clear ahah.


No visible damage to the motherboard, no busted/bulging capacitators etc.


----------



## dai

see if you can borrow a 500w psu to try in it


----------



## tre54321

First off, unplug all connectors and cables leading to each part of your motherboard, especially the PSU. (better still, take out the entire motherboard from the system).

Take out the CMOS battery and leave the motherboard overnight, then replug in the connectors as they were and try a bootup.

If it fails, it may be a very good sign that somehow or another your motherboard is dead. I would be good that if you may upload a picture or two (closeups especially) so we can identify if there are any bad capacitors which may lead to such problems. Having the PSU providing insufficient powers very seldom leads to beeps, unless few of the major components attached to the motherboard isn't working, which is rather rare actually. Most of the time your system won't boot up or it would boot and show instability.


EDIT: I take back the caps part. However, might be good to double check sometimes.


----------



## Deleted090308

I would follow speedster's and dai's advice. The CMOS has been cleared a few times.


----------



## scottv

I tried a 550 watt Antec PSU and it is still the same problem.

Dang, what the heck is wrong here?:4-dontkno


----------



## Deleted090308

Are you sure the RAM is correctly installed? Read page 64 in this guide: http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/bph07860.pdf
Check all power connections on the motherboard - especially those near the the RAM slots.
Reseat the video card.


----------



## scottv

Yes, I have actually even gone onto HP site to download that PDF and read p64 lol.

I've done everything about a million times. Even stripped the thing down to just mobo and cpu with ram. Still the same beeping.

Is it just safe to assume something went wrong with the DDR slot? (sorry I been calling them Dimms)

Or what else can I do? Any of you guys ever had this problem?


----------



## dai

how long are the beeps[seconds]


----------



## scottv

Around 4-5 seconds long. They are pretty long. Then they stop for about 2 seconds, then continue again for 4-5 seconds, stop again.... forever.

What do you guys/gals usually do in situation like this? Just get a new mobo? I have done everything ahah. I am just fixing this comp for my uncle.


----------



## dai

there is a report of this beep on bios central that they think it is cpu related
redo the paste on the cpu
check the fan is spinning properly


----------



## scottv

Yes, this mobo is officially busted I guess.

If I ordered a new Mobo and if it is the same type "d33007 vg31":
*
Will I have problems with the Windows XP License? (since it's an HP and probably has a builder's license only)*

Also, just curious, what is a "repair install" of windows XP? Is this for use if I change mobo but still have a previous XP operating system on my hard drive that I want to keep with all the files etc?

Anyone know where I can get a "v33007 vg31"??:tongue:


----------



## Deleted090308

Did you try dai's suggestion and reapply the thermal paste between the CPU and its heatsink?
This *HP page* might help.


----------



## scottv

Okay this is really messed up!

I took out the heatsink and CPU. I noticed ONE pin on the cpu was bent all the way down so it would not go in the socket. (I didnt do it!)


I tried to get it back up but it broke off!


Is that the problem right there? How could the computer still work for that long or how could the pin bend all of a sudden. I didn't bend it!:4-dontkno


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs

Well we can quite safely say you need a new processor now.

Then back to the first problem.


----------



## Deleted090308

Not necessarily. What's the CPU model? 
Could you post a picture of the "pin-side" of the CPU?
And - perhaps you should "interrogate" that nephew about his activities inside the computer.


----------



## scottv

I dunno the CPU model, it's the 2.53 ghz Pentium 4 socket 478 that comes OEM with the HP Mediacenter PC 873n.:4-dontkno

I doubt my nephew could figure out how to remove the heatsink from the CPU. I dunno why the hell that ONE pin was twisted and bent. I swear I did not do anything. I pulled it out, looked under and it was like that. (Then I broke it off trying to bend it upright lol) My uncle did tell me he has sent the computer to another guy to fix before along time ago but I think he just did some cleaning up viruses etc.

Would replacing the mobo and cpu with the exact same models have any effect on a Builder's license of Windows XP Media center edition?

If it does, I'm bout to just grab any socket 478 mobo and P4 cpu I can lol.


----------



## Deleted090308

It should be enough to get a new CPU.

Have you tried running the computer with the CPU after the pin broke?


----------



## scottv

Yes, same long beep.


----------



## speedster123

http://www.pricewatch.com/cpu/pentium_4_2.53ghz_sock_478.htm


----------

